# Pub with no beer!



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Went down to a lovely CL in Thornton le Beans behind the Crosby pub.
Recommend the CL,but beware! The pub is closed on Mondays and there are no shops in the village! We were going to have a few jars and a pub meal, but fortunately I'd packed a few essentials just in case!
Barry


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nightmare!

our plans usually revolve around getting a good pint or two.... Thanks for the tip..

Griff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pub with no beer*

Hi

There is a country and western song along the lines of "the worst thing in town is a pub with no beer!" LOL

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is this place please?


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wot no beer*

Near Northallerton Thirsk Ripon


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

http://www.multimap.com/maps/#t=l&map=54.30809,-1.39204|13|4&loc=GB:54.30809:-1.39204:14|Thornton%20Le%20Beans|Thornton-Le-Beans,%20Thornton-le-Beans,%20DL6%203


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah OK Ta!. From Darlo myself, 40 odd yrs ago but never heard of the place. Will be up there in Sept in the week following Warren Fm rally. Might look it up.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

There is actually a little pub in the village that often has no beer. I found out why the other day. Apparently the pub is run by a chap who has another pub elsewhere. 

He gets the village pub on a peppercorn rent from the brewery just to keep it open (£5 a week). He has put a couple of lads in there to run it and literally they have to order new stock from the money they take over the bar having initiallty been given a £100 float!!


stew


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

You may find it a little difficult to find one of my local hostileries as it is called

"The Pub With No Name" 

Nice little pub though no camping close by.

Bill


----------

